

The Bitcoin Fluid Dispenser 2.3 - andyschroder
http://andyschroder.com/BitcoinFluidDispenser2.3/

======
andyschroder
The Bitcoin Fluid Dispenser 2.3 is an improvement of The Bitcoin Fluid
Dispenser II that includes Near Field Communication (NFC), Bluetooth
communication, and the bitcoin payment protocol. Using the bitcoin payment
protocol with a Bluetooth connection allows for payment to be made with no
internet connection on the customer's mobile phone or tablet computer.

Two new videos have been created. The first includes a technical discussion
and demonstrates the NFC, bitcoin payment protocol, and bluetooth offline
transaction features using Schildbach's Bitcoin Wallet. The second video shows
compatibility of the system with more bitcoin wallets (breadwallet and
mycelium) and demonstrates the bitcoin payment protocol using QR codes and
HTTPS, and NFC without the bitcoin payment protocol.

